# Suche gutes Rennspiel für Nürburgring-Nordschleife



## ikarus275 (14. Oktober 2011)

*Suche gutes Rennspiel für Nürburgring-Nordschleife*

Tach zusammen,

aufgrund eines spontanen Ticks möchte ich mir mal fix ein nettes Rennspiel kaufen (für PC oder PS/3) um auf der Nordschleife rumzuheizen. Welches aktuelle Spiel sieht gut aus und bietet nette Fahrzeugauswahl und ist auch recht realitätsnah, also nich so arcade mässig sondern schon gutes Scahdensmodell, Fahrwerksetup Optionen etc. ? Bin in dem Rennspiel Sektor eigentlich garnicht beheimatet, von daher Verzeihung für die Unwissenheit.  Sollte was neuzeitliches sein, also grafisch sollte das auch möglichst schon was hermachen.. 
Thx für Vorschläge.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2011)

hm, auf der ps3 würde sich natürlich gran turismo 5 anbieten.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Oktober 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, auf der ps3 würde sich natürlich gran turismo 5 anbieten.


 Das würde ich auch empfehlen. GT5 bietet versch. Versionen, darunter Nordschleife, Nürburgring (GP-Kurzanbindung+Nordschleife) und das Nürburgring 24h Layout.
Dazu noch wechselnde Witterungsverhältnisse und Tag-Nacht-Wechsel. 

Alternative wäre Race07/GTR Evolution. Die Nordschleife von Race07 gefällt mir allerdings nicht ganz so gut.
Ausserdem gibt es in Race07 keinen Tag-Nacht-Wechsel.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch NFS Shift 1/2 recht gut.
Ist natürlich nicht das extrem-realistische Game aber mit nem guten Lenkrad kommt auch da viel Fun auf.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, bei NFS Shift (Teil 1) ist die Strecke sehr gut nachgeahmt dabei - die Frage wäre, ob Du mit der Fahrphysik klarkommst. Ich hab das Spiel zwar gerne gespielt, aber es ist weder Arcade noch Sim, sondern so ne Art Arcade, bei dem krampfhaft versucht wird, auf Sim zu machen, d.h. das Auto rutscht sehr schnell weg, und zwar oft ohne dabei unbedingt auszubrechen, aber trotzdem dann halt sehr störend. Bei manchen Strecken konnte ich teils kaum geradeaus fahren, ohne dass das Heck manchmal ausbrach. Es kann aber mit einer ordentlichen Anpassung von Gamepad/Lenkrad verbessert werden.


----------

